

Organize Your Notebook With Nothing But A Pen - ratsimihah
https://medium.com/productivity-design/9e22483abaff

======
a3n
One simple organization method is: Dated entries, linearly from the front, and
a sparse dated table of contents, linearly from the back, that refer to front
section notes for important items. They grow toward each other.

~~~
ratsimihah
Thank you. That's actually exactly what I described, if you look at point 1
and 4. It works well indeed.

